# Eddie my hero jack Russell!



## allana (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok you may think I'm crazy but........

The other night (around 02:30am) my jack Russell Eddie started licking my face, when I woke up he was shaking, I thought this was strange and didn't feel great so did a BM and I was 2.1. Then I had some lucazade and he stopped shaking after about 5 mins.

Has anyone else got a dog or cat that has done similar? 


Please don't think I'm mad lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 5, 2012)

allana said:


> Ok you may think I'm crazy but........
> 
> The other night (around 02:30am) my jack Russell Eddie started licking my face, when I woke up he was shaking, I thought this was strange and didn't feel great so did a BM and I was 2.1. Then I had some lucazade and he stopped shaking after about 5 mins.
> 
> ...



Not mad at all, its weird on one occasion my dog Woody who is thick as two short planks started sniffing at me and licking me it was cause i had pear drop breathe and my BS was sky high x

If you speak to EllieJones off here her dogs are amazing and have helped alot


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done Eddie!  You can read about Ellie and Jones, hero dogs, here:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-26-keep-crawling-forrest-gump.html


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2012)

My dog Tanner used to wake me at night when hypo as well. He also went for help one day when I was dreadfully ill and close to death from an Addison's crisis. Once I managed to get the door open he went through the garden railing and went over to the neighbouring farm to fetch help for me. I unfortunately lost him lost him last year due to a very maligment tumour.(bawling)


----------



## rachelha (Mar 6, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> My dog Tanner used to wake me at night when hypo as well. He also went for help one day when I was dreadfully ill and close to death from an Addison's crisis. Once I managed to get the door open he went through the garden railing and went over to the neighbouring farm to fetch help for me. I unfortunately lost him lost him last year due to a very maligment tumour.(bawling)



I dont think you are made at all.  My cat Jet used to wake me up in the night when I was hypo too.

Pet are amazing things


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 6, 2012)

*Hero Dogs*

A couple of years ago I was on a train and met a woman and dog who were on their way back from crufts. The dog was a diabetes dog in training - sort of like a guide dog but it is trained to spot hypos and act on them, so this suggests that dogs must have some sense that means they can spot hypos (and probably highs too). 

My little dog, Jasper, has never woken me in the night but when I have had a hypo on a walk and start acting a bit wobbly and weird he barks and jumps up on me, which he doesn't usually do.

Bless them all!


----------



## allana (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so glad you all have similar stories! Eddie really is my best friend! Xx


----------

